# 94 Hardbody air intake problem



## wyndsome (Nov 12, 2006)

I have 94 with ka24e and I am not getting any air into the intake thru the Throttle chamber. This truck was run without air filter for many years it appears(Kid had it at college). any suggestions on what to do to it.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Are you saying that the throttle plate won't open or that there is something restricting the air flow when it does open?


----------



## wyndsome (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey thanks for reply. Well no that is not it, perhaps this will help.
If i pull out the injectors and the rail the truck tries to start. Put injectors back in and it will not even fire. I am of the impression that the air low is being restricted after the throttle chamber like perhaps the SCV area (is that possible frozen closed would that restrict it enough) There are some plugs I can take out right after the TC and it nade no differance but if I pull injectors out it tries to start. Am I thinking right about the SCV? Something in the manifold is stopping air from flowing into the intake valves.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

do you have spark and fuel? what do you mean by SCV, I cant think of what it is right now.


----------



## wyndsome (Nov 12, 2006)

Yea fuel coming out ends of injectors and fresh new spark.
The SVC Swirl Control Valve it sits at one end of the intake manifold. Book tells me this swirl control actuator will be left in the open positon if there is no vacum on the solenoid that controls it. It closes vanes over the intake ports at slow RPM to increase the swirl in the combustion cjamber. Anyway getting carried away. These vanes are stuck close or garbaged close from no air filter. I dont really know if they can close enough to block that much air but I am going to play with them right now.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

From the pictures for my 97 it looks like that could shut you down. Have you gone through all the diagnistic procedures for the SCV? Can you disconnect the SCV and manually open the vains to see if that's really your problem? 

If it's been run without a filter for a while there could be anything from bird parts to field mice in there.


----------



## wyndsome (Nov 12, 2006)

Well to anyone that might have an idea the SCV is fine. WHat could stop all air from getting to intake ports. Does the MAF have that much control. Bottom line the intakes are getting near zero to zero air flow, so something is not right. It appears that from the top of the TC (good 1' 1/2 hole) thru the intake chambers to the intake ports itself there is nothing that should stop the air. Yet if I pull the injectors out of their slots the engine tries to run, put them back and no fireing at all. HELP HELP HELP at wits end.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't know what to tell you. Maybe the 94 is a lot different than the 97. On the 97 there are only two devices that physically manage air flow, the throttle plate and the plates at the end of the intake runners that are controled by the SCV vacum unit. These, of course, are acted on by a number of other engine devices.


----------



## wyndsome (Nov 12, 2006)

Well it appears that I might be the dummy here. The only thing that pulls air into the combustion chamber is the piston going down itself. Hence they have no compression (they do) or the valves are not opening. The valves are going to be looked at tonight.


----------



## wyndsome (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok new info. Valves good, air intake shinny clean. If this makes sense to someone then I will feel happy.
Ok rechecked timing it is set right according to the book. Tried to start engine had engine trying to start on what sounded like a couple cylinders, found out to spacers at bottom of injectors 3 and 4 were missing, put them back. Tried to restart engine again and it never fired one time. Got crazy took fuel rail loose and pulled injectors back from mainifold hole about 1 inch. Tried to start truck, it started very poorly and ran for about 10 seconds. Put injectors back in place and it never fired. Pulled rail and injectors out about 1 inch again and it ran very poorly for about 10 seconds again. Took out fuel pump relay in engine compartment. Tried to start it started or tried real hard till all fuel was burned out of combustion chamber. By the way spark out of coil wire is yellow. Now ? do I have a weak spark, to much fuel or not enough air. Any suggestions to help would be great thanks guys


----------

